

Device Metrics - gulbrandr
http://www.google.com/design/tool/devices/

======
10dpd
Really unfortunate to see how this has been marked up - div elements with
classes corresponding to table elements (e.g. <div class="tr">). For
accessibility, why not just use the native semantic elements, e.g. <table>?

~~~
theandrewbailey
Site author heard "don't use tables", but not the part "...for layout". Or
decided that having the whole page be a table was table layout.

------
gesman
I wish they'd publish USER_AGENT strings used by browsers within these
devices.

That would be nice piece of reference data for all kinds of analytics.

~~~
guelo
Computers are capable of running more than one web browser program.

------
niedzielski
A little dated but similar: [http://screensiz.es/](http://screensiz.es/)

------
RoryH
That data in API format would be nicer ;-)

~~~
guelo
It's not that much data. You could copy-paste that into a data structure in
your code.

